# Diablo 3 Gästepass pls



## Stiffmeister86 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, hat vll noch jmd einen Gästepass für mich übrig? Würd das Spiel gern mal anzocken.

Danke schonmal im voraus.

Einfach per PN bitte.

Gruß Stifmeister86


----------

